
Show HN: Keep your communications secure while you're WFH - chriswalz
https://www.gosecret.io/
======
chriswalz
Hello HN, It's my pleasure to bring to you GoSecret, share ephemeral messages
using links.

I started working on GoSecret with my brother about 2 years ago. Both of us
have an interest and cyber security and software engineering. A common issue
is needing to share important information over not so secure channels such as
GMail or Slack.

I feel it's important to raise awareness about GoSecret now that many folks
are working from home.

When using those channels, messages you send normally will be stored on their
servers (and logs) indefinitely with no good way to delete them. That's where
GoSecret comes in. You simply go to GoSecret.io -> type in a message -> click
create secret -> copy the generated url -> send the link over Gmail, Slack
etc. No sign up is necessary.

Once your recipient views the secret the message is permanently deleted from
GoSecret's servers.

The only trace of a message will be url which will now link to nothing.

------
zapttt
what about "link previews" which almost every service implements?

~~~
chriswalz
Can you provide an example of a service that implements link previews? Not
sure exactly what you mean by that.

